# Is Metronidazole destroying me?



## Alme (Sep 23, 2012)

Hello from Europe.How are you guys doing? One month ago I had huge stomach pain combined with heartburn syndromes so I decided to visit ER. They told me I had just gaz in my stomach, however during my blood test they found out that the level of S-ALAT was twice higher than normal so I was sent to a gastroenterologist. After few more test, I was diagnosed with fatty liver (I am 178 cm and I weight 73 kg). Since I still had the original abdominal pain and heartburn-like symptoms, the gastroenterologist sent me for endoscopy and took a sample of my stool. I was told that they didnt find any signes of ulcera or anything from the endoscopy, however they did take three samples (I dont have the result of them yet). They didnt find blood in my stool, however st-calpro (Calprotectin) was positive. The gastroenterologist said that this is a sign of colon inflammation. I will have a colonoscopy on the 3-rd of October, meanwhile she told me to take metronidazole 500mg twice a day for 10 days. Today is day 5 Im taking them. From day one till now I am having an increase in number of times I visit the toilet. Before I used to go to the toilet two times a day while now is 6 times each day. My stool is loose and sometimes I have to visit the toilet two times within 20 minutes. I called my doctor and she recommended me not to stop the medication. Meanwhile I am drinking a lot of water in order to avoid dehydration, however I am really worried...What do you guys thing? Is 6 times (loose stool) ok during metronitazole?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Antibiotic can cause D for many of us. However if your Dr thinks you should continue the course... perhaps you should just hang in there. You might want to ask if you can take a Probiotic though... I do not know which ones you have available there but Align, Sustenex, Florastor, Culturelle, VSL#3 etc are all good ones. I would call and ask if you can take a probiotic now.


----------

